# How dangerous are the old 1950's Ford 8N, 9N, and Naa?



## 54JubileeNaa

I own an old 1954 NAA Jubilee tractor. and while she needs a lot of TLC for the most part she runs and drives pretty well. 

Now I'm not much of a tractor guy and need to learn a lot about them, but I've thought about keeping this old tractor and using it for general purpose (Brush hogging, pulling trailers, eventually plowing) 

I've heard horror story after horror story about them though and personally know 2 or 3 people who have died on them after they sudden flipped over (one fell off the back and got sucked into the brush hog) 

Should a guy like me, 18 and inexperienced with tractors (Although I'm a willing learner), sell this thing and find a good deal on a more modern machine or could this old beast work for me?

Sorry I have no pictures right now. I might have some later.


----------



## jhngardner367

Any tractor can flip. Either backwards or sideways.
Tractors usually flip backwards when they catch an implement on a rock,stump,or a large root.
Just train yourself to always be aware of what both the implement,and the tractor is doing. If you feel the front start to lift,Hold the clutch in,then back up to free it.
Running too fast,while plowing,will be the most dangerous act. No time to jump,or push in the clutch,so, watch your ground speed,and don't hurry.


----------



## Thomas

As John said above...
There light tractor just be careful when pulling load,for breaking can be issue more so going down hill.


----------



## pogobill

I think the old beast could work for you. Just take note of what the others have said. 
If you learn to be a smooth operator and use a good measure of common sense, you should do just fine. 
If you are going to get a Bush hog, get yourself an over running clutch which prevents momentum of the Bush Hog blade from driving the tractor forward when you push in the tractor's clutch, and a slip clutch. The slip clutch is designed to protect the drive train of the tractor should the Bush Hog strike something big like a rock or a stump.
Other than that, be careful driving up hills that are too steep (flip overs) or driving along slopes that are too steep ( roll overs). Not any different whether you have a lawn tractor or a massive farm tractor.
There are plenty of implements that will fit these machines, and since these tractors are a bit smaller, implements should be a bit cheaper, especially used or vintage ones. Enjoy your tractor and research it a little and see just what is available for it, for implements, parts and safety items.
Happy tractoring!


----------



## HarveyW

Its not the tractor that's dangerous. It's the operator. Common sense is required to operate a tractor, or any other piece of equipment. As John Wayne said...."You can't fix stupid".


----------



## Fredneck

amen, harvey.

for what it's worth, i feel MUCH safer on my 2N than on my WD, because of how much lower its center of gravity is.


----------



## Jedidiah

I know this post is a little late but . . . I just joined 
I have a 1953 ford jubilee and like it a lot. Most dangerous thing to do is to try pulling anything by attaching a chain above the axle. This can cause the whole tractor to flip backwards. Always pull from "under the axle". It's always safe to use the three point hitch and proper implements with it.


----------



## herdsman

As has been said, any tractor can flip. One thing that makes these models more dangerous than other tractors is the lack of ROPS. This lac can be addressed however, and I'd suggest installing one. I have a Ford 600 (w/o ROPS) I am experienced when it comes to operating equipment, but I don't use it much and would not put another member of my family on it. Another factor which makes these more dangerous is the lack of an independent PTO - an over running clutch can be used to address this issue.


----------



## O-o

pogobill;208903If you are going to get a Bush hog said:


> over running clutch [/COLOR]which prevents momentum of the Bush Hog blade from driving the tractor forward when you push in the tractor's clutch, and a slip clutch. The slip clutch is designed to protect the drive train of the tractor should the Bush Hog strike something big like a rock or a stump.
> Happy tractoring!


I have a slip clutch on my pto, but don't have a over running clutch. Should I have both when operating with my brush hog? Do you just run them coupled together?


----------



## RM-MN

It depends on the tractor the bush hog is attached to whether the overrunning clutch is necessary or not. Many of the older tractors had a single clutch to start and stop both the transmission and pto. Those need an overrunning clutch for sure as the flywheel effect of the large spinning cutter of the bush hog will continue to push the tractor forward when you push the clutch instead of allowing it to stop which can put you into a very dangerous situation. Newer tractors have decoupled the pto from the transmission clutch and with these you can stop the tractor and still have the bush hog running full speed.


----------

